# Pictures of my band's photo shoot.



## matt41gb (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys, these are some pictures from our band's photo shoot we did a few weeks ago. Band's name is "41 Gorgeous Blocks" (anyone know what book the name came from?) If you get it right, I'll send you an album! Haha! 

Me on toy drums.







Me on left.






Weird face picture.






-Matt


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2010)

That's pretty cute. Do you play instruments similar to the toy ones? I mean, do you play drums, etc.


----------



## Isa (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice pics! What kind of music are you playing?


----------



## Skyler Nell (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome!
Unfortunately I don't know where the line comes from.
But your music is fantastic!!
I really like falling asleep 
btw I'm learning to play the drums right now,
still working on quarter and eighths
Keep it up!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 28, 2010)

I hear IFC is auditioning for a new crew of WHITEST KIDS YOU KNOW! Wait a minute! Is this the same 41GP that did a video a few years back called MOOT or MOOT POINT or something like that! We were doing a Youtube search for The Strokes and Black Keys stuff and my son wanted me to check out that song...it was MOOT POINT, now that it comes back to me...but that was like 2006 or 2007 I think! Is that you guys...I gotta jump on youtube...be back!



matt41gb said:


> Hey guys, these are some pictures from our band's photo shoot we did a few weeks ago. Band's name is "41 Gorgeous Blocks" (anyone know what book the name came from?) If you get it right, I'll send you an album! Haha!



Simple! Since GNR did a song of the same title...and YES! I still dig GNR (call me a glutton for punishment) and I though the book was very good.

*CATCHER IN THE RYE!  *


----------



## matt41gb (Oct 28, 2010)

emysemys said:


> That's pretty cute. Do you play instruments similar to the toy ones? I mean, do you play drums, etc.




Yes, I've been playing drums since 94'. I love it!
-Matt




Skyler Nell said:


> Awesome!
> Unfortunately I don't know where the line comes from.
> But your music is fantastic!!
> I really like falling asleep
> ...



Thanks Skyler! Drums are the best. It's hard to write a song on drums, but they are the most challenging in my opinion. Keep up the playing!

-Matt



DeanS said:


> I hear IFC is auditioning for a new crew of WHITEST KIDS YOU KNOW! Wait a minute! Is this the same 41GP that did a video a few years back called MOOT or MOOT POINT or something like that! We were doing a Youtube search for The Strokes and Black Keys stuff and my son wanted me to check out that song...it was MOOT POINT, now that it comes back to me...but that was like 2006 or 2007 I think! Is that you guys...I gotta jump on youtube...be back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes, that was us! We did Moot Point back in 2005. Glad you found us. 

It looks like you guessed the right book!! Send me your address and I'll mail you our new album that comes out next month.


----------

